# rabbits



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am just wondering what you guys think the rabbit forcast will be this year. I know around my house the population has been devestated by the spring flood, feral cats and now a pair of hawks that has moved in. I have only seen 1 rabbit since may.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW !
That does not sound good ...
In the spring I saw plenty of rabbits which means they made it thru winter in good shape population wise ...
I shoot every feral cat I see


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wish that was possible, but live in a semi residential area populated with house cats too.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

A house cat without a collar is a feral cat. I live in Akron and there are stray cats around all the time. I do not just shoot them. Should i find one tearing up my trash, or otherwise causing me grief, out comes the pellet gun. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

just remember the "Three S" rule- Shoot, Shovel, Shut up.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Three S" rule- Shoot, Shovel, Shut up


... LMAO ...


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I see a nice size rabbit everyday along with 6 black squirells in my back yard eating on clover and nuts just waiting for me to get the recurve out. LOL......Wished I didn't live in city limits...Rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Cats are the # 1 predator of small game and birds around my area. They kill will to many rabbits and somthing needs to be done about them. I think they even had an article in F&S about them a couple years ago. 

Thats why I feed every cat I see, I feed them a nice dose of lead!! 

I have seen a albino rabbit around my house a couple of times.  I even seen it breeding with a normal colored rabbit once. And yes im sure it was not a snowshoe hare.


----------

